# Crankbait Trolled Depths - Braided vs. Mono Line



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

Have been doing some searches on this topic. However, I have yet to find the definitive answer. A given is that a thinner diameter line will take a crankbait down deeper in the water column when trolled. What if the braid was the same diameter of the mono? Would the braided line still run deeper than mono? If so, how much deeper.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

same diameter line should be real close to the same depth. but 20# braid will dive deeper than 20# mono because of the smaller diameter and less water resistance.

I use 65# braid for my main line trolling on erie. someone using 30# braid will dive much deeper than my 65# line with the same amount of line out.

I know your thinking my god why does he need 65# line. well I started fishing the central basin I went out on a charter that used 65# line with his divers. so to go back on my own I wanted to start as close to the charter as possible. and I've just got use to using the 65# line.
sherman


----------



## Lerie (May 15, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> same diameter line should be real close to the same depth. but 20# braid will dive deeper than 20# mono because of the smaller diameter and less water resistance.
> 
> I use 65# braid for my main line trolling on erie. someone using 30# braid will dive much deeper than my 65# line with the same amount of line out.
> 
> ...


Sherman - thanks for your input. Gonna disagree with your theory that same diameter braid and mono will dive a particular lure to the same depth. I say this due to the fact that mono line floats, while braid will sink according to info I have gleaned during my internet searches. Due to this, I believe in theory that braided and mono line in the same diameter when trolled or even casted with a lure - the braided line will dive deeper. The question then is - How Much? Is it 10% or more or less?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lerie said:


> Sherman - thanks for your input. Gonna disagree with your theory that same diameter braid and mono will dive a particular lure to the same depth. I say this due to the fact that mono line floats, while braid will sink according to info I have gleaned during my internet searches. Due to this, I believe in theory that braided and mono line in the same diameter when trolled or even casted with a lure - the braided line will dive deeper. The question then is - How Much? Is it 10% or more or less?


 I have to agree with your theory that braid will dive a little deeper because it sinks. but you would have to have very long leads for it to make a major impact. say 100' of mono gets a crank bait down 20' how deep would the same crank bait dive with braid?? maybe 22' or would it be more? water resistance has a lot to do with how deep a lure will dive be it on braid or mono. and casting braid compared to mono I have found that there's not much difference or not enough that you would notice.
sherman


----------

